# Mowing Too Much After Overseed?



## Dtree (Jul 9, 2020)

Hello, I overseed on September 2nd with TTTF. I am located in Pennsylvania and have a cool season mix, but mostly have TTTF. For the most part everything came in great except for a few locations. I made my first mow on the 17th about two weeks after my overseed and cut at 3.75 inches. Is it okay to mow again at 3.25 inches? Should I stay at 3.25 inches or go down to 2.75 inches? Do you have to wait two weeks between the first mowing and second mowing? I just don't want to mow too fast too soon and ruin my overseed. I also had some areas that didn't grow in as well. When I mow those areas should I just avoid those areas until they grow in better?


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

General rule is to cut at 2" for the first 3-4 mows. Cut it as frequently as it needs to be cut in order to minimize clippings.

Cutting frequently promotes growth.

After a couple of cuts ats 2" you can adjust to your regular HOC.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

You can mow as often as you like, just make sure the leaf tips are cut clean.


----------



## Dtree (Jul 9, 2020)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## NotFadeAway77 (Aug 15, 2020)

I've seen other groups/forums recommend cutting at 3". Will 2" promote more growth than 3" or will either height work?


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

NotFadeAway77 said:


> I've seen other groups/forums recommend cutting at 3". Will 2" promote more growth than 3" or will either height work?


I've been cutting my overseed at 2-3/4". It seems to be working ok.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

My recommendation comes from this article at Purdue:

https://www.extension.purdue.edu/extmedia/ay/ay-3-w.pdf

Bottom of page 2 and into page 3 talks about mowing new grass. The article states KBG, PRG and fine fescue should be cut back to 1.5" and TTTF at 2" for the first 3-4 mows. I recommend 2" instead of 1.5" because a lot of rotary mowers might scalp at 1.5".

Whether you cut back to 2, 2.5 or 3" the point is don't wait too long to cut new grass for the first time. A lot of people think they need to wait until ALL of the seed has germinated and grown for several weeks before they can walk on it. At which point your grass might be 4-6" or taller. Cut it early and cut it often.


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

I could be wrong... but its probably better to cut shorter (2") for an overseeding. You dont want the old grass shading out the seeds/ baby grass. 
Cut often too. I was cutting mine every 2nd day sometimes everyday.
It'll help it spread (tiller) and promote root growth. 
Cut short/ often your tricking the grass. It thinks, 'well since you keep cutting me I'm just going to grow sideways and focus my energy on the roots instead of vertical top growth'


----------



## NotFadeAway77 (Aug 15, 2020)

I cut it Sunday at 3.5" so I could essentially cut it at 2.5" today and 2" tomorrow without breaking the 1/3rd rule, right?


----------



## RozWeston (May 20, 2018)

I mowed at 1.5 for my first two mows, then dropped it dow to .75 and haven't looked back.

Those first two mows I DID use a VERY light battery push mower with a brand new blade, though.

Grass is thriving right now.

Go for it!


----------



## Dtree (Jul 9, 2020)

You are cutting your TTTF at .75? Or do you have KBG/PRG?


----------



## Bybcous (Aug 29, 2020)

I did my first mow Saturday at 3 inches and didnt notice a difference until i came home from work today and the grass has took off with thickening and growing. Today was also the first day in awhile it wasnt overcast all day. I plan to cut again this Saturday. I was originally gonna wait 2 weeks again to cut because i threw out soke seed but the old seed is feeling in so well, no point of waiting


----------



## jtuber (Sep 15, 2020)

For my lawn I seeded the front on 9/4 and the back on 9/12. Due to the very wet week of labor day, my grass grew way fast. I have been itching to mow but held back. I finally broke down and mowed today. I could not mow it low bc of the clumping of the clippings so I had to mow it high at 4". I will have to go out and now again tomorrow one notch lower. Maybe one more the day after one additional notch lower. Sheesh.


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

jtuber said:


> For my lawn I seeded the front on 9/4 and the back on 9/12. Due to the very wet week of labor day, my grass grew way fast. I have been itching to mow but held back. I finally broke down and mowed today. I could not mow it low bc of the clumping of the clippings so I had to mow it high at 4". I will have to go out and now again tomorrow one notch lower. Maybe one more the day after one additional notch lower. Sheesh.


You can just do a double pass if its that long and clumping. Cut at 4" then lower another notch and cut in opposite direction.


----------



## jtuber (Sep 15, 2020)

So the advice of not cutting too much grass off at one time does not apply if you cut it multiple times by small increments? Does that advice only apply to taking off too much grass in one pass?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

jtuber said:


> So the advice of not cutting too much grass off at one time does not apply if you cut it multiple times by small increments? Does that advice only apply to taking off too much grass in one pass?


as long as you dont cut it below the crown it shouldnt damage the grass. if you cut it more often it needs to be a clean cut so the plant doesnt get damaged because it has to heal.


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

jtuber said:


> So the advice of not cutting too much grass off at one time does not apply if you cut it multiple times by small increments? Does that advice only apply to taking off too much grass in one pass?


Its more for mulching purposes. If its really long you can cut a large amount off without breaking the 1/3 rule but then you can have clumping issues and long cut offs laying on the lawn, but if you were to only cut haft of what your allowed then the other haft it'll be mulched up better.

You wont kill the grass if you take off more then a third, just end up stressing it a bit more. I've be told to lower hoc is to do it slowly and if it shows signs of stress let it grow out a bit.

When I lowered mine I mowed every 2nd day for a week then lowered 1 notch then mowed every 2nd day for 2-3 times then lowered again. Did that until my desire hoc... seemed to work... not sure if its correct but it worked for me


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

ABC123 said:


> jtuber said:
> 
> 
> > So the advice of not cutting too much grass off at one time does not apply if you cut it multiple times by small increments? Does that advice only apply to taking off too much grass in one pass?
> ...


As @ABC123 said... i used my manual reel mower to lower my hoc. Much better cut.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

jtuber said:


> So the advice of not cutting too much grass off at one time does not apply if you cut it multiple times by small increments? Does that advice only apply to taking off too much grass in one pass?


Ideally you'd want to give it a little recovery time in between. Usually at least 48 hours. More if needed.


----------



## RozWeston (May 20, 2018)

Dtree said:


> You are cutting your TTTF at .75? Or do you have KBG/PRG?


No, sorry. NOT TTTF - I've been 100% PRG for three years now. Was consistent at one inch HOC all last season and for most of this year. Did a 5lbs per 1000sf overseed this September and that's what I've been mowing.


----------



## jtuber (Sep 15, 2020)

Sorry. Not meant to hijack your thread. Thanks. Good info. If see stress, back off.


----------

